# Un contact ne reçoit pas tous mes sms



## Samuel Slimani (27 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de demander un petit coup de main car je rencontre, avec ma petite-amie, un problème qui commence à se transformer en véritable calvaire...
Celle-ci possède un iPhone 6. Elle n'a jamais eu de problème avec, sauf depuis qu'on se parle par SMS.
On s'envoie quotidiennement de longs messages, et, depuis quelques mois, elle ne reçoit presque plus que les courts. Quand je dis presque, c'est que même certains d'entre eux ne sont pas reçus...
J'ai tout essayé : appeler les opérateurs (tout est normal sur les 2 lignes), test croisé avec des SIM différentes, reset complet de l'iPhone, désactivation d'iMessage, supprimer le contact... Rien n'y fait. Même avec une SIM différente dans son iPhone, elle ne reçoit pas la plupart de mes "longs" messages. Certains passent, mais la majorité non, tandis que je reçois bien l'accusé de réception à chaque fois.
J'ai même acheté un nouveau téléphone pour ma part, pensant que ça aiderait. Mais non... Je suis complètement perdu, ce problème n'a pas de sens... Auriez-vous une petite idée, un début de solution ?

P.S : détail troublant, elle ne recevait même plus mes MMS depuis la semaine dernière, jusqu'à ce que je réinitialise son iPhone, ce qui a réglé le problème... mais pas pour les SMS. Autre précision, je suis sous Android.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## arthur341 (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour Samuel,

Je ne saurais pas vous aider précisément pour résoudre votre problème, je ne vois pas ce qui peut pécher.
Par contre, pourquoi n'utilisez vous pas une solution de contournement. WhatsApp en est une bonne, entre autre. 

Bonne journée. 

Arthur


----------

